#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-01-06
<chrisknowles> all quiet here in GA
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-12-31
<skjones> test
#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-01-01
<vidplace7> skjones: test test
<kevinf311-lap> successful 
<vidplace7> wutt people talk in here
<vidplace7> no way
<kevinf311-lap> pretty much never
<kevinf311-lap> i don't think this channel has been really active since i actually still lived in GA
<vidplace7> :'( the site has been down for... forever
<kevinf311-lap> indeed
#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-01-03
<collinp> This channel and team were active when I first became an Ubutnu member and the year after, but boredandblogging stopped maintaining it and everything died.
<kevinf311-lap> ^straight truth 
